# Gik QRD monster trap



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I have read that there was a product that was going to be a Gik monster trap with a QRD Diffusor placed in front of it that was going to be released in 2010 but I can't find it on the site for sale did this item not work out or was it replaced with something else?

It sounded like it would be really great item for the rear wall is this a custom item or just gone?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We built them for a while but really didn't sell that many and they turned out to be very difficult to ship without damage.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks. I thought they sounded really cool and it was a great idea and a good fit for home theaters oh well.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We do offer the Scatter Plate as an option on the Monster to give a combo of bass control and scattering above 700Hz.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

When I do my room I was thinking about using some defusing on the rear wall and some limp mass bass traps that I have the stuff to build I had given to me 2 rolls of 2 lb 5x10 rolls of the limp mass vinyl and was thinking about turning them to 40 hz. 

Then placing the GIK monster traps I have now in the corners of the room and using 1 244 bass trap behind my mains and the extra ones for first reflection points.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just understand if you want a narrow tuning, you need to have the vinyl tight with the appropriate cavity depth and it needs to be sealed air tight.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I have seen a lot of bad builds on them more often then not it seems. How tight is tight? If I were to cut it to say 4x4 and lay the mat flat and put the box over it and it were sealed at that point would that work or does it need to be tighten up some? How limp on the limp mass 

I would not even try if I did not have the stuff handed to me for free. 

I wanted to built the box air tight put silicone around the top lie and flip it over onto the mat and let dry and then place a wood rim to screw it down.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That would work fine. Just carefully if that's what you really want or if you want something broader like a limp damped membrane that will go up to a couple hundred Hz and then stop. Easier to build and likely more useful unless you have specific issues down really low coupled with enough other broadband already.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

My current room is 20x24x8 and it has issues around 50hz and the basement room will be the same size. 2 walls will be concrete with 2x4 studs over and 5/8 sheet rock and the other 2 will be the same but quite a few feet of space until a concrete wall so it should have the same room modes peaks and nulls.

The one wall that I may use as the front or rear no idea yet I can make much deeper like use a 2x12 and place 10 inches of insulation in it. My thoughts are that it will help maybe if I use that wall as my rear wall when I finally start the build. 

Any thoughts on that?

My current room has brick over 1/8 cheep fake wood panel on 3 sides and is kind of a nightmare plus a concrete floor so it's not very good.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

10" with a damped membrane might get that low.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I was just going to place them on that was the wall it's self will have sheet rock and be 12 inches thick to use as a wall in the room.

The limp mass trap will be whatever the formula says I am not at home to look at the numbers as of now. I will add some insulation inside it to dampen it as well and space it off the rear wall of the box but not to where it will touch the membrane.


----------

